# Johnsen 15 rebuild



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Having problem posting Picaso stored photos? Anyone know how to directly embed a photo?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I had the same issue.  The forum was adding a suffix onto the image location.  Make sure it ends in .jpg

Just now it did not do it but it still was not posting the pic. I retyped the .JPG in lower case and it worked.  Then I tried again without retyping and it worked without any changes.  Switched photos and it worked fine too.  It's weird, just play with it.

Swamp


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I just put them on my photobucket album then copy it to this post. This works for me.

To answer the question....85 pics ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

[https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-_qYfZv896pg/UKe7o3pOTOI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/OJxitWtAEiA/s800/153.jpg/img]
[img]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Si89vkma3Xk/UKe7r1L4zHI/AAAAAAAAAHY/306zhGosXhg/s800/154.jpg


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice work, but that's not 85 pics sir! ;D
Looking good.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

[https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Au4U3uSFAzA/UKe9EDI_JfI/AAAAAAAAAK4/x00A-vLI5kg/s800/P1010789.JPG/img]
[img]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-e7BFvNnYTVI/UKe9FoHAlFI/AAAAAAAAALA/ro5t-elxmdM/s640/P1010790.JPG








































Trim tabs new trolling motor and 25 hp out to finish this project nicely


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You win!


As a former Johnsen 15 owner I can honestly say thats the best one ever. And I was one of the lucky ones. Because mine had factory decks front and rear w/poling plarform. Are you gonna add a poling platform? And why stop at 25hp? I had a 30hp Johnson on my Johnsen. Nice wor.k


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

FANTASTIC JOB... You should get a free shirt from microskiff.com. I love the blue fish details you put on the edge. BEAUTIFUL JOHNSON


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, it took me about 5 months, 3 days a week. 4 sheets of plywood and 6 gallons of epoxy. This forum and Bateau gave me the courage to tackle a project like this. Thank Microskiff and its staff for the best skiff site. ;D


----------



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

that is the best one I have seen.great job!!!!Hope to see ya on the water.what speed you think you'll get with a 25? :'( :-X


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, I think it should do 30mph if it is running 22mph with a 15hp. Hope to get one soon got to get rid of the Chopper first.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Latest update ;D









Anybody have a idea for mounting Lenco switch on Grab bar? My buddy had a cup holder made and welded on. It needs to be mounted just below where the 180 bend starts.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I have the LED switch w/ Auto retract. Does anyone know if a Yamaha 2006 25ELSH has a tach lead or another location on this motor to hook the auto retract to?


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

So this is what I came up with. I needed cup holders anyway. Boat pops up on plane without a drastic bow lift. I hooked up the 12v tach (orange wire) lead to a switch. It is not starboard but a similar product with a wood grain like finish.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Where did you buy your kiwi grip from? What's your opinion of it? How was the application process? I'm in dire need of some new non skid on my boat and don't want to spend $2000 to have it professionally done. Also how much did you use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

777 Charters   I purchased from Bateau for 140.00 http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=62
I used about 3/4 of the gallon. Easy to apply just be careful to cover and wipe up anything outside the area you want painted it will wipe of with wet rag if it does not set up. I would highly recommend has held up nicely. Easy to touch up after accidents. Cleans up easy after fishing. Side note did you previously own a 1999 17T Pathfinder?
Thanks CWright most of my mods have come out pretty good if I don't say so myself. This boat is reeeeeeeel fun to fish out of now. ;D


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Never owned a 17T. Glad to hear the good info about the kiwi grip. Looks like thats what I will be going with.


----------



## GARY EVERTS (Nov 17, 2018)

beautiful skiff.... great job....GE


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I forgot about this build! Still such a beautiful build up of an old classic!🔥🔥👊🏻🤙🏻


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gotta love the classic lines of the Johnson skiff.


----------

